# Pave' SL seatpost on S-Works Roubaix?



## Speshialized (May 2, 2006)

To make a long story short, I had some issues when I bought the Pave' SL to replace the standard Pave' seatpost on my 05 S-Works Roubaix. The instructions called for a different collar clamp for installation but even with the new clamp and proper torque, the post cracked on my 1st ride. The regional rep says the seatpost isn't compatable with the S-Works Roubaix even though it's listed as stock in the specs catalog and is shown on the bike in the pics. 

Now I'm even more confused because two members here just got new 06 S-Works and one has a SL post and one has a "regular" Pave' post. If either of you read this, could you please tell me what kind of clamp is on your ride and if you've had any trouble? Or, if anyone else can shed some light on this I'd appreciate it. 

My regional Specialized rep. just moved to a new job and the position is kind of in limbo so neither I nor my LBS have been able to talk to him.

Good thing I made that long story short huh?


----------



## Starnberg (May 22, 2002)

*06 S-Works Roubaix*

Just bought an 06 S-Works Roubaix. Seat post is a Specialized FACT Carbon and the collar looks to be black alloy with S-Works stamped on the back. The spec sheets for the 06 Tarmac Expert, Pro, S-Works and 06 Roubaix Expert, Pro, S-Works all use the same FACT Carbon Pave' seat post. The S-Works collar is obvioulsy exclusive to the line, but probably the same clamp with the S-Works logo stamped on it.


----------



## Speshialized (May 2, 2006)

Starnberg said:


> Just bought an 06 S-Works Roubaix. Seat post is a Specialized FACT Carbon and the collar looks to be black alloy with S-Works stamped on the back. The spec sheets for the 06 Tarmac Expert, Pro, S-Works and 06 Roubaix Expert, Pro, S-Works all use the same FACT Carbon Pave' seat post. The S-Works collar is obvioulsy exclusive to the line, but probably the same clamp with the S-Works logo stamped on it.


Starnberg....Is your seatpost the "regular" Pave' post with the 2 bolt head? How is the collar positioned, with the slot & bolt to the front or to the rear? This is where some of the confussion lies and I'm having trouble getting answers from anyone at Specialized and my LBS owner isn't much help. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Starnberg (May 22, 2002)

*06 S-Works Roubaix*

Regular Pave' with 2 bolt head. The collar bolt connection is facing towards the front of the bike. The S-Works stamped logo is facing the rear.


----------



## Speshialized (May 2, 2006)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Speshialized (May 2, 2006)

ok...FYI....If you want to use the S-Works Pave' SL seatpost on your Roubaix. I talked to the warranty guy @ Specialized today and was told it won't work on the S-Works Roubaixs because of the lay-up of the carbon around the top of the seat tube being too stiff for the clamp to hold right. The SL post was originally made for the Tarmac SL which has a different seat tube top that allows for a better grip from the collar w/out needing excessive torque. Live & learn.


----------



## scico (Sep 7, 2004)

Speshialized said:


> ok...FYI....If you want to use the S-Works Pave' SL seatpost on your Roubaix. I talked to the warranty guy @ Specialized today and was told it won't work on the S-Works Roubaixs because of the lay-up of the carbon around the top of the seat tube being too stiff for the clamp to hold right. The SL post was originally made for the Tarmac SL which has a different seat tube top that allows for a better grip from the collar w/out needing excessive torque. Live & learn.


I have your same problem with Roubaix SWorks frame and Pavé SL seatpost that came instock with the frame! Can you explain me better the answer that Specialized gave you? I understand that the problem is in the frame...but if so, it will creak with every seatpost!
The choice is keeping that creak on the seatpost or change it, right?
And if I change it which to choose?


----------



## Speshialized (May 2, 2006)

scico said:


> I have your same problem with Roubaix SWorks frame and Pavé SL seatpost that came instock with the frame! Can you explain me better the answer that Specialized gave you? I understand that the problem is in the frame...but if so, it will creak with every seatpost!
> The choice is keeping that creak on the seatpost or change it, right?
> And if I change it which to choose?


scico.....First, I'd pull that post and check it because mine was creaking because it was *CRACKED*!!! Next, I'd talk to your LBS and have them replace the post because I talked to 3 different people @ Specialized and all 3 didn't recommend using the SL post on a Roubaix. Although I didn't have any creaking or slipping issues with the "standard" Pave' seatpost that came stock on my S-Works, the Pave' SL post I bought to replace it cracked on the first ride because I had to tighten the collar way past the recommended 55 in. lbs torque to keep it from slipping. 

As was explained to me. The Pave' SL seatpost was originally made for the new Tarmac SL frame and the top of the seat tube is made differently on the Tarmac than on the Roubaix so it holds the extra thin SL carbon post better. My guess is they didn't realize this untill they started having issues with cracked seatposts on the 1st run of S-Works Roubaixs they shipped with the SL posts.

What post to get? As I said, I didn't have any problems with the "stock/standard" Pave' post other than I didn't like the way it adjusted and thought it was rather heavy. I have several friends with Roubaixs, one of whom is 225 + lbs. and they all have the Pave' post with no problems to report.

I was also advised to apply some climbers chalk in the seat tube to help add some grip when using a carbon seat post of any kind in any carbon frame. 

With that said. My new _ALUMINUM_ Thomson Masterpiece will be here tomorrow and I'll let you know how it works out. It's bomb proof and nearly the same weight as the Pave' SL.

Good luck and shoot me an email if you have any more ??? I'll try to help out.


----------



## scico (Sep 7, 2004)

I tightened the clamp because the SL post was slipping.
Now it is very noisy! At every bump it creaks!
Maybe another post would be as noisy as this...


----------



## Speshialized (May 2, 2006)

scico said:


> I tightened the clamp because the SL post was slipping.
> Now it is very noisy! At every bump it creaks!
> Maybe another post would be as noisy as this...


Have you pulled the post out to make sure it isn't cracked? A seatpost shouldn't make noises and my SL only started creaking after it cracked. I didn't have any noise at all from the stock Pave' post that came on mine so I doubt the frame has anything to do with it. I just installed my new Thomson Masterpiece (w/set back) but only had time for a little 5 mile shake down run. No noises and no movement and that's one sweet piece of metal.  

Take the bike back to where you got it and tell them to call the factory about the post. You should at the very least get a "standard" Pave' seatpost to replace the SL but I'd want one equal the $135.00 msrp if it were me. 

Specialized needs to get the word out to their dealers if they're going to keep the Pave' SL seatpost as a retail component. Had mine snapped off while I was riding it could have been a negligance lawsuit since they knew the post doesn't work on the Roubaixs but sold it anyway.

BTW...I LOVE my S-Works Roubaix!


----------



## Head_Tube (Sep 9, 2004)

Has any one tried the Pave SL seatpost in a Tarmac E5 looking to get one but would rather not has it crack during a ride.


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

*Carbon seatpost?*

Call me a curmudgeon, but I do not understand the motivation for carbon seatposts. With all of the discussion I have seen on this board about the hassle with torquing correctly coupled with the creaking, cracking, slipping, and breaking issues, why do people bother with these? The weight savings are at best small. The shock absorbing characteristics get mixed reviews. Give me a solid well designed piece of aluminum any day. Hell, they can even anodize it black it that is the look you want.

Admittedly I am a dinosaur from another era just returning to the sport. But seriously folks, what is the attraction with these new fangled things?


----------



## Head_Tube (Sep 9, 2004)

I can only go from personal experience; I was flexing the post that came with my Tarmac E5 due to my 200lbs of girth and the large Zert insert. Swapped it out with a Dura- Ace aluminum post that lasted one ride felt like my seat was going to be permanently implanted into my back side on one of my normal training routes. Just put the Pave SL on and put in 150 this week-end on it. My seat is still on my bike where it belongs. Just my ½ cent worth.


----------



## kdub21 (Jan 5, 2006)

Forgive me if I have missed any posted thread to this possible solution.

I have a 06 S-works Roubaix witht he Pave SL seatpost. I had the same issue intially with the post slipping and never being able to hold its height. 

The factory specs on the supplemental instructions say to torque the seatpost clamp to 45 in-lb for the S-works Roubaix. The Tarmac SL model has higher specs 75 in-lb. 

However, 45 in-lb was still not enough , so my LBS and I SLIGHTLY sanded the INSIDE of the seatpost and sanded SLIGHTY the seatpost. This gave more grip for the seatpost clamp. I have had no slippage ever since, and its been a few months already.

FYI, I was even able to torque the seatpost clamp to 65-70 in-lb with no problem. Just make sure you use a torque wrench:wink5:


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

Ok, I'm late to the party, but glad to see kdub21 finally got it right. This post can be used on the SW Roubaix, but you need to sand both the post and inside the seat tube -- this is also necessary for the Tarmac SL (I have one). It is also likely the case when this post is used with any frame where you are going carbon to carbon. This would not occur if the frame were AL, or the carbon frame had an AL insert in the seat tube for strength - e.g. Storck.

FYI, the max torque is just 50 lb/in.

As for stogaguy, it is my humble opinion that there is a huge difference in the ride of carbon and AL posts and that is the reason to go black (C on the periodic table). Go 21st century.

PS I am one of Specialized's dealers.





kdub21 said:


> Forgive me if I have missed any posted thread to this possible solution.
> 
> I have a 06 S-works Roubaix witht he Pave SL seatpost. I had the same issue intially with the post slipping and never being able to hold its height.
> 
> ...


----------



## scico (Sep 7, 2004)

I put the chalk powder....the powder taht climbers use on hands.
It works fine!


----------

